# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Immer mehr Entspannung

## Greenhorn

Notstandsrecht wird in 6 weiteren Provinzen aufgehoben. Jetzt sind es nur noch 10 (urspruengich 24).
Bkk-Post:Emergency rule lifted in six more provinces
Nation:Emergency rule lifted in six provinces

----------


## pezi

dei uns in udonthani geht alles seinen gewohnten gang....bis auf das jemand hier massenhaft falsche tausender in umlauf bringt.jetz haben sie an geld automaten schon zettel angebracht.gruss pezi

----------


## pit

> dei uns in udonthani geht alles seinen gewohnten gang....


Bei uns in Bangkok auch! Niemand interessiert sich mehr für irgendwelche möglichen Ausnahmezustände!

 ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Ausnahmezustände?
Hier in Hua Hin weis ich gar nicht was das ist.
Montag und Dienstag gabs keinen Alkohol, das war schon Skandal genug.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Greenhorn

> Ausnahmezustände?
> Hier in Hua Hin weis ich gar nicht was das ist.
> Montag und Dienstag gabs keinen Alkohol, das war schon Skandal genug.
> 
> Gruss Alex


  ::   ::  Hattet ihr Wahlen?
War irgendwie einer der "groessten" "wan phra"-Tage : Khao Pansa. Beginn der 3 Monatigen "Fastenzeit". Die Moenche muessen jetzt 3 Monate im Tempel bleiben und sind auf die Versorgung durch die Glaeubigen angewiesen. Viele (junge) Maenner nutzen die Zeit um in den Tempel zu gehen.Khao Pansa

----------

